
Dear Mr. Trump: Here’s How to Maintain America’s Tech Lead - JackPoach
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/trump-technology-silicon-valley/
======
internaut
I don't know if anybody else visited their website during the election cycle,
but it was wall to wall coverage vilifying Trump.

One has to wonder why a politician would pay heed to the words of an
organization that evidently hates him.

Brand and Kelly are deeper thinkers than most and it somewhat surprises me
that they were blind to the reactionary forces swirling outside the valley's
gates. Somebody who focuses on the Long Now has surely understood humankind
goes through slow but powerful sociopolitical cycles.

